# UKMuscle apparel ?



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Did this ever come off? i saw on bodybuilding.com they have em , was really hoping we would have a line..didnt really want another website plastered across me, wana big up the UKM crowd!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Would be up for getting a couple of t shirts if they ever got some made :thumb:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i'd be up for purchasing some T's.....


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

or do we have site onwers permission to make and design our own? now that could end up been a great thread of pics!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LMFAO

Makes me laugh how people are wiling to PAY to advertise someone elses business...

For me to wear a UKM shirt, I would need either be getting it free at very least or to be paid


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

do u remember those BB Warehouse ones?.....bit tacky.....orange black and white....with their phone number everywhere....lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

This was ment to happen years ago but never did?

I would be up for a few t shirts for the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

From what I've heard in previous threads, I think there are plans to...but not yet.

Someone mentioned the idea of having your username across the back...which I liked  I do wonder if that's possible though in terms of efficient manufacture.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

good idea, but some clot would probably make copies of them and sell em on ebay,

same with SnapOn tools shirts... ppl googled a logo, ironed it onto some primark junk then sold them for £10 upwards each...

i would buy some UKM ones though...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian wants to wait until the new logo is finished I think.

Im happy to run the Tshirts through the gym accounts so that people can pay on card etc. I have a guy that makes my stuff who can do it for us.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ben10 said:


> good idea, but some clot would probably make copies of them and sell em on ebay,
> 
> same with SnapOn tools shirts... ppl googled a logo, ironed it onto some primark junk then sold them for £10 upwards each...
> 
> i would buy some UKM ones though...


I'm sure UK-M would invest in proper quality clothing...not the plastic melted onto a t-shirt kind; so fakes would be obvious. I'm pretty sure UKM members would want the real deal 

Speaking of logos, it was mentioned before that the branding is changing, so I imagine clothing can't be done until the branding is updated anyway.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Makes me laugh how people are wiling to PAY to advertise someone elses business...
> 
> For me to wear a UKM shirt, I would need either be getting it free at very least or to be paid


I made the same point to Hugo Boss but he never got back to me


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

perhaps some guys need 'uk muscle' plastered on their shirts to show they work out, might not be obvious:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

adlewar said:


> perhaps some guys need 'uk muscle' plastered on their shirts to show they work out, might not be obvious:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd like one mainly to encourage others to have a gander at the site to be honest. Plenty of great info on here that could do people a lot of favours. We're all still here aren't we? Must be a reason why :whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'd happily wear some stuff, if it was reasonably priced


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

UKM buttplug FTW.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Smitch said:


> UKM buttplug FTW.


i thought that was me? :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian wants to wait until the new logo is finished I think.
> 
> Im happy to run the Tshirts through the gym accounts so that people can pay on card etc. I have a guy that makes my stuff who can do it for us.


sounds Good to me


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i'd happily wear some stuff, if it was reasonably priced


Same here


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would wear it if the top posters on here got them for free....


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Id like UK Muscle Contraceptives,

Actually they would be pretty much the same thing, T's... but with the forums ugliest members faces printed on... im sure you all know who im talking about... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Am up for wearing some to get the wheels in motion


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I wouldnt say no to a t shirt  .


----------

